# اهانة البابا شنوده على عينك يا تاجر



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2006)

*اهانة البابا شنوده على عينك يا تاجر*

كنت اليوم فى واحد من كبريات السوبر ماركت فى مصر و الذى يرتاده كم هائل من الناس و ذهبت اتصفح قسم الكتب فى هذا السوبر ماركت وقعت عينى على كتاب له عنوان غريب 
البابا شنوده الوجه و القناع للكاتب الدؤب على اهانة الكنيسه و الذى يواصل سلسلة التربح من وراء اهانة الكنيسه و رأسها المتمثل فى قداسة البابا و هو المرتزقه محمد الباز
و فيه اهانات مباشره لقداسة البابا حيث و صفه بالرجل المراوغ و الذى يجيد سياسة لى الذراع و انه رجل سياسى محنك و ليس رجل دين يتهمه ايضا بعدم توخى الحرص فى التحقيق فى الوقائع التى تحدث و انه يتسرع فى اصدار القرارت الغير مستنده على ادله و اتهمه اتهام مباشر بأنه السبب الرئيسى فى اشعال الفتنه الطائفيه مثله مثل محمد عماره و سليم العوا
و صف ايضا رجال الكنيسه بالدجالين الذين يوهمون الناس بان بهم جان و ذلك لمعالجتهم و التربح من ورائهم 
لقد بدأ هذا الكاتب المرتزقه اول فصول كتابه بالحديث عن وفاء قسطنطين و قال انها زوجة راهب ابو المطامير و هذا يدل على شيئين
1- ان هذا الكاتب جاهل و لا يتوخى الحرص فيما ينشره حيث ان الرهبان فى كنيستنا لا يتزوجون و انها زوجه كاهن و ليس راهب و هذا جهل بين
2- و اما ان هذا الكلام يستتر ورائه اتهام سىء المغزى للرهبان الاقباط و المشهود لهم فى جميع العالم و هذا شىء غير مقبول
هذا هو ما استطعت ان اقتطفه من هذا الكتاب القمىء و الذى لم استطيع شرائه حتى لا اساعد هذا المرتزقه على مواصلة تربحه من وراء اهانة الكنيسه و البابا و لكنى ندمت و سوف احصل على هذا الكتاب لسرده بالتفصيل و توضيح مكنون ما بداخل هذا الكاتب الخائن و اصفه بالخائن لانه لا تهمه مصلحة الوطن و انه و امثاله هم المسئولون عن الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر و ليس قداسة البابا 
استفسار من 
1- محمد الباز 
2- محمد عماره 
3- سليم العوا 
هل البابا هو المسئول عن حادثة الكشح؟
هل البابا هو المسئول عن حادثة كنيسة الفكريه؟
هل البابا هو المسئول عن حادثة العديسات؟
هل البابا هو المسئول عن حادثة الاسكندريه؟
اذا وصلتكم هذه الرساله فأرجو اجابتى ان كانت لديكم الشجاعه 
استفسار من الحكومه
هل من المنطقى اجازة كتاب يهان فيه قداسة البابا رمز المسيحين و رأس كنيستهم علنا و على عينك يا تاجر 
انتظر اى رد من اى طرف من الاطراف و اعدكم بنشر باقى تفاصيل الكتاب قريبا 





كل اله صوبت ضدك لا تنجح



منقول


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2006)

*
لاء تعليق غير اللي بنقوله في القداس

ويجازي كل واحد كنحو اعماله *


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

يابنتى   هو اللى مودى البلد دى لورا  شيئ شويه  ماهو  امثال الكتاب اللى اكرين نفسهم كتاب  وبيفهموا  فى كل شيئ لكن  دماغهم  اصلا  زى البطاطسيا 

ربنا  يحفظنا من امثال  البؤساء دول


----------



## blackguitar (28 مايو 2006)

*"طوبى لكم اذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا فيكم من اجلى كل شر كاذبين"*

*طوباك يا بابانا يا قديس فان التراب الذى تمشى عليه يشعر بوطنيتك فيكون اغلى عندنا من رقبه اكبر كاتب فيهم*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

اجدع حاجة في مصر الكلام والتاليف عايشين علية وبناكلة 
وماشيين اي حد مش عارف حاجة يتكلم فيها 
ماهو مش مودينا في داهية غير كدة


----------



## drpepo (29 مايو 2006)

ربنا يقوى قداسة البابا بصلوات العدرا والقديسين


----------



## ?????????? (29 مايو 2006)

***************************
*تم التحرير بواسطة ماي روك بسبب*

*النسخ و الصق*
*الخروج عن الموضوع*
*بعض الخرافات الخزعبلية*
***************************


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

يا جاهلة اتكلمة عدل وبلاش سفالة 

اولا 

بالنسبة لزيت الميرون انا مش رد على كلامك المتخلف دة

وثانيا بالنسبة للمعمودية ورشم الصلبان على الاجساد 

انتى تعرفى بيكون عمر الولد كام يوم والبنت كام يوم الاول؟؟؟

وكمان 

ممكن بقى تكلمينى على موضوع عائشة والرضاعة 

وكمان مفاخذة محمد للبنات

وازاى بنت عندها 7 سنين تعلم سيدات الطهارة والحيض والامور النسائية وهى لم تدخل بعد فى مرحلة الدورة الشهرية

مش دة قمة سخط المراة وانحطاطها فى كلام محمد

وكمان لما الواحد عاوز يستنكح مراتة 
وهى مش عاوزة 

يقوم مديها جوز شلاليط ويستنكها بالقوة وتكون كالكبة والحمارة والملايكة يلعنوها لو رفضت استنكاح زوجها وقت ما هى عايزة

زى ملكات اليمين


شوفى اناا اكتلمت معاكى بعنف 

علشان تعرفى ان الاسلوب دة غلط

اتكلمى فى نطقة نقطة

مش كوبى وبيست

واسلوب الجهلة دول

سلام


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

وبعدين روحى لاى كنيسة او صورة هتلاقى ازاى جسد  القديس محفوظ 

بطريقة لن ولم توجد لدى شيوخكم

افتحوا كدة قبر محمد الشعرواى هتلاقوال كلة دود وعفن وقذارة


----------



## ?????????? (29 مايو 2006)

*وحيات غلوات النبى يا شيخ بلاش التريقه لو على التريقه عندى استعداد اهريكى تريقه *


----------



## ?????????? (29 مايو 2006)

*لا انت بس زعلان عشان انا كشفتكم رد بالدفاع عن حالك وبلاش تخش في مواضيع تانيه *
*لان معنى كده ان الكلاتم صحيح 100%*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *محفوظ ولا معلب*


 
*خليك مؤدب و بلاش قلة ادب, لحسن تعرف العواقب*


----------



## ميرنا (29 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *لا انت بس زعلان عشان انا كشفتكم رد بالدفاع عن حالك وبلاش تخش في مواضيع تانيه *
> *لان معنى كده ان الكلاتم صحيح 100%*




*بامانه ربنا يكون فى عونكم بجد فعلا يعنى بس هقول ايه منتو لو واخدين ساته ابتدائى وبتعرفو تقرو كنتو اتكلمتو احمدو ربنا انى احنا اساسا بنتحاور معاكم روح افتحى اى قران  ولو مش عندك كتر منهم على النت افتحيه واقرى وافتحيه تفسير *


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2006)

*ههههههه اديلو يا ميرنا*


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

> لا انت بس زعلان عشان انا كشفتكم رد بالدفاع عن حالك وبلاش تخش في مواضيع تانيه
> لان معنى كده ان الكلاتم صحيح 100%



لو كان كلامك دة صح وانا خايف منة كنت مسحتة

لاكن كلامك دة مبنى على واحدة مختلفة ماشية ورا ابو مريم وجالهة ومش بتشغل مخها

وبعدين سيادتك مردتيش على الاسئلة الى انا سالتهالك دى


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ??????????
> محفوظ ولا معلب



ردك دة اكبر دليل على انك جاهلة وانك مسكتى فى الهوامش واتكلمتى واتمسخرتى

عارفة لية

لانك شغااااااااااااااااااالة

كوبى وبيبست


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

ربنا يرحمهم ويفتح قلوبهم وقولهم يا رب


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *لا انت بس زعلان عشان انا كشفتكم رد بالدفاع عن حالك *




 فضحت مين يا طنط   الجهل  انتى    خفى على اعصابك شويه بدل ما تفرقع من جنابك  داخله حاميه  قوى على  وايه اللى كشفتنا   كشفت ايه ياروح ماما انت 
انت  اللى بقالك حفنه قليله  من الزمن فى الدنيا   جايه  تقولى ان المسيحيه ضلال 

بناء على اى اسا س ساعتك  بتحكمى على تاريخ  وواقائع  عارفها العالم كله  انتى جايه تشككى فيها 

2000 سنه واكتر  بانه ضلال 

شوفى  مثال المهاطرات السخبفه  السمجه  مع ناس زيك لا نجدى  نفعا  على الاطلاق 
لانى عالم بمن امنت  ومن هو المسيح 

فا مش انتى اللى هاتيجى  تقوليلى   ايه الصح وايه الغلط   يابتاعت الاكذوبه انتى


----------



## ?????????? (30 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بامانه ربنا يكون فى عونكم بجد فعلا يعنى بس هقول ايه منتو لو واخدين ساته ابتدائى وبتعرفو تقرو كنتو اتكلمتو احمدو ربنا انى احنا اساسا بنتحاور معاكم روح افتحى اى قران ولو مش عندك كتر منهم على النت افتحيه واقرى وافتحيه تفسير *


برضوا بترد بالهجوم يا اخ رد بكلام تدافع بيه عن الكلام اللي كشفكم وقبل ما اقرا انا القران اقرا انت الاكتاب المقدس اللي حتى من  التحريف مش عايزيين تسيبوا اسمه الانجيل زي ما هو ربنا يهديكم لو بجد بتتحاور معانا كنت رديت ماكنتش تتوه المواضيع في اماكن تانيه رد كويس على الموضوع وما تخرجش عنه


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرنا
> بامانه ربنا يكون فى عونكم بجد فعلا يعنى بس هقول ايه منتو لو واخدين ساته ابتدائى وبتعرفو تقرو كنتو اتكلمتو احمدو ربنا انى احنا اساسا بنتحاور معاكم روح افتحى اى قران ولو مش عندك كتر منهم على النت افتحيه واقرى وافتحيه تفسير
> 
> برضوا بترد بالهجوم يا اخ رد بكلام تدافع بيه عن الكلام اللي كشفكم وقبل ما اقرا انا القران اقرا انت الاكتاب المقدس اللي حتى من التحريف مش عايزيين تسيبوا اسمه الانجيل زي ما هو ربنا يهديكم لو بجد بتتحاور معانا كنت رديت ماكنتش تتوه المواضيع في اماكن تانيه رد كويس على الموضوع وما تخرجش عنه



هو اتوبيس كام بيروح فين


----------



## ?????????? (30 مايو 2006)

***********
*حرر بواسطة ماي روك*
***********


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

> فعلا ونعم الاخلاق هيه دي فعلا اخلاق دينك اللي علمهالك


حد اتكلم هنا فى الدين

حد اتكلم علشان متعيطش

بلاش استفزار وحياة اهلك



> اوكي اثبتلي انت ان كلامكم انتم انتم ها مش غلط ومش افتراء هاتلى ادله زي ما انا بجيبهالكم هاتلي براهين قاطعه
> دا انا مافيش مرة اتناقشت مع حد وجابلي ايه يثبت بيها اللي بيقوله ولا موقف من مواقف يسوع
> راجع نفسك واثبت



سيبك من اللك والعجن الى انتى فية دة

وردى على اسالتى الى انا سالتهالك


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> برضوا بترد بالهجوم يا اخ رد بكلام تدافع بيه عن الكلام اللي كشفكم وقبل ما اقرا انا القران اقرا انت الاكتاب المقدس اللي حتى من  التحريف مش عايزيين تسيبوا اسمه الانجيل زي ما هو ربنا يهديكم لو بجد بتتحاور معانا كنت رديت ماكنتش تتوه المواضيع في اماكن تانيه رد كويس على الموضوع وما تخرجش عنه







*هقولك فكرا انتى داخله هنا ليه علشان تتحاورى وتعرفى الصح ولا علشان تطلعى دينك صح مهما كان فى غلطات انا مش هقولك انو غلط بلاش لكن هقولك اقرى لو شايفه الكتاب المقدس غلط قولى اى الغلط فيه لكن انا دايما ببقا فى البالتوك بسمع حورات مع فرحه والمجدليه وانلى واى بيستنو واحد مسلم يدخل وبيسالئوه والمفروض انى هوا يجاوب لكن اللى بيحصل انه بيشتم او بيسيب الغرفه ليه لانى عارف انى احنا بنتكلم صح على فكرا احنا مش بنكرهك فى دينك ولا حاجه احنا طلبين انك تقرى لاننا بنحبكم ونتمنى انكم تشوفو الطريق الصح 

لو على القران من اللى بسمعه وبشوفو فى احديثه بصراحه عقل مش راضى بيه انا مليش فى الحورات وضئيل لما بتكلم بس مش هقولك غير اقرى ومش هتخسرى صدقينى *


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> اوكي اثبتلي انت ان كلامكم انتم انتم ها مش غلط ومش افتراء هاتلى ادله زي ما انا بجيبهالكم هاتلي براهين قاطعه
> دا انا مافيش مرة اتناقشت مع حد وجابلي ايه يثبت بيها اللي بيقوله ولا موقف من مواقف يسوع
> راجع نفسك واثبت




 يا مثبت العقل فى االراس    عارفه المثل اللى بيقول  اللى مايشفش من الغربال يبقى اعمى    اهو انتى كدة  بقولك اكتر من 2000 سنه يابنى  ادمه وماقبله التاريخ كمان   جايه انتى  تقولى ليى  هاتيلى اثبات   
اكبر اثبات من كتابك ياروح ماما   بيقول عننا ايه مش اهل الكتاب برضه 
كيف يحكمونك  وعندهم  شرائع الله  التوارة والانجيل 
 ثم  ايه الاثبات اللى انتى عاوزاة 
 اثبات عن ايه    واجيبه ليكى انتى  انت اساسا  قافله مخك  بنجبلكو يعلم ربنا  ادله تخلى  الحجارة  تنطق  وانتو  مش عاوزينن تفهموا  يبقى هانتعب دماغنا  معاكو ليه 
خليكى  ورا نبيكى 
 روحى ربنا يهديكى


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

منتظر ردك مدام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا انسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع ان الحجات دى مبتفرقش كثير مع المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*حبايب مافي داعي للمناقشات السخيفة, يعني علامات استفهام مش عارف يصيغ جملة مفيدة,,, المهم, هذا ليس مكان حوار او نقاش, مكان الاسئلة و الحوارات معروفة, يعني خليك في الموضوع يا ابني*


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

مش كدة برضه ياروك  انا قلت  كدة   المحادثات الغبيه  تولد الخصومات


----------



## answer me muslims (30 مايو 2006)

> برضوا بترد بالهجوم يا اخ رد بكلام تدافع بيه عن الكلام اللي كشفكم وقبل ما اقرا انا القران اقرا انت الاكتاب المقدس اللي حتى من التحريف مش عايزيين تسيبوا اسمه الانجيل زي ما هو ربنا يهديكم لو بجد بتتحاور معانا كنت رديت ماكنتش تتوه المواضيع في اماكن تانيه رد كويس على الموضوع وما تخرجش عنه


سلام المسيح مع الجميع
الحقيقه ياعم ابو علامات استفهام مفهمت انت عايز تقول ايه اصلا ولكن انا معاك فى الحوار ولكن لا تعمل زى المرة الفاتت وتجرى ومنشوفك تانى عايز تتحاور اانا موجود اهو ومدام انت واثق فى دينك وشايف انك ماشى على الصراط المستقيم فانا اتحداك واتحدى عشرة من شيوخك فى مناقشه مفتوحه

ونبى ونبى ياروك لتسيهولى لحسن انا بقالى سنه بدور على واحد زبون مسلم:vava:


----------



## blackguitar (31 مايو 2006)

*يا جماعه انا من رايى اللى عامله فيها علامه اللى هيه مش عارف اسمها ايه وشاكه فنفسها ومسميه نفسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كام حاجه كده دى جايه مش عشان تفهم او تعرف لكن جايه عشان تقل ادبها وتغلط *

*الكلاب تعوى والقافله تسير بس للاسف انتوا احط من الكلاب لان الكلاب تعرف ربنا لكن انتوا مش بتعرفوا ربنا لانكم بتعبدوا الشيطان اللى ضحك عليكوا وقلكوا ان ده ربنا ............ خدوا بقى على قفاكوا *
*يا بتوع النبى اللى كان بيستحى كان بيفاخذ بنت عندها 6 سنين *
*لا بصراحه كان راجل محترم اوى ............ بس هو تعبان جنسيا حبه معلش *
*مش مكفيه الستات اللى ناكحهم وداخل على بنت عندها 6 سنين *
*معصوم من الخطا يا عينى*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*سايبهولك يا انسر.. هو بس سمع صوت محاورة, معاد شفنا ليه اثر هههه*


----------



## answer me muslims (1 يونيو 2006)

فينك ياعم ابو علامات استفهام انا مستنى حضرتك متخفش تعلى انا مش بعوض:act19: :new6:


----------



## answer me muslims (2 يونيو 2006)

حد ياجماعه مشفش الاخ ابو علامات استفهام ونبى اليشوفه يقوله انسر مى بيدور عليك:smil15:


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*:closedeye انا بقالي مدة مش شايفة بردوا هههههه*


----------



## tony1982 (9 يونيو 2006)

انا مع ماى روك فى حذف كل مشاركة مخالفة للاداب العامة او الهزلية لانها تولد خصومات بلاداعى
ولكن الست معى انة لايجوز ان يكون ذلك الحذف لجانب واحد دون الاخر بمعنى انك تحذف من اجابات صاحبة علامات الاستفهام ماشئت ولاتقترب حتى على من يشبعوها تريقة وصلت الى حد القول (ياروح ماما)فى احدى التعليقات
ليس من العدل ابدا ان نكتف شخصا ونرمية فى حلبة تنافس قتالية فان كانت تلكم التعليمات بحذف المخالفات فانا متفق معك بالطبع ولكن ان تطبق على الجميع حتى لاتفقدو مصداقياتكم


----------



## tony1982 (9 يونيو 2006)

مع العلم باننا لسنا فى حلبة تنافس قتالية واننى اردت التشبية فقط

وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية

وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا
كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى
وبناة الاهرام فى سالف الدهر
كفونى الكلام عند التحدى


----------



## Scofield (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارف الكاتب مستغرب ليه من حاجة زى دى طيب مهما ياما أهانو الله و السيد المسيح مش هيهينو البابا شنودة


----------



## king (16 يناير 2007)

انت منتظرمنهم اية غير كدة  من اعدا اللة  الغير مستحقين نعمة اللة الابدية


----------



## jim_halim (14 فبراير 2007)

" ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم "  ( يو 15:18 )


----------



## hazoma (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد



> ممكن بقى تكلمينى على موضوع عائشة والرضاعة


على عينى حاضربس توعنى ان مافيش مشاركة تتحذف

كان سبب ادعاء النصاري تلك الشبهه ما جاء في حديث سهلة بنت سهيل إمرأة أبي حذيفة من قصة سالم مولى أبي حذيفة من أن أبا حذيفة كان قد تبنى سالماً، فلما صارت امرأة أبي حذيفة يشق عليها دخول هذا الغلام الذي كبر لما رأت من تغير في وجه زوجها أبي حذيفة ، استفتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرضعية تحرمي عليه " وكيف ان أمّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قد رأت ان هذا الأمر عاماً ، ( كما في سنن أبي داود ) فكانت تأمر بنات أخواتها و بنات إخوتها أن يُرضِعنَ من أحبت عائشة أن يراها ، أو يدخل عليها و إن كان كبيراً خمس رضعات ثمّ يدخل عليها ، فالجواب عن ذلك هو : 
لقد فهم جهال النصارى من قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام – لسهلة : (( أرضعيه )) أنه يتحتم ملامسة الثدي فقالوا كيف يكون هذا ؟! ومن أحسن ما قيل في توجيه ذلك قول الإمام النووي رحمه الله في شرحه على صحيح مسلم ( 10 / 31 ) : ( قال القاضي : لعلّها حَلَبَته ثم شرِبَه ، دون أن يمسَّ ثديَها ، و لا التَقَت بشرتاهُما إذ لا يجوز رؤية الثدي ، ولا مسه ببعض الأعضاء ، و هذا الذي قاله القاضي حَسَنٌ ، و يُحتَمل أنّه عُفيَ عن مسّه للحاجة ، كما خُصَّ بالرضاعة مع الكِبَر. ) 
وقال أبو عمر : (( صفة رضاع الكبير أن يحلب له اللبن ويسقاه فأما أن تلقمه المرأة ثديها فلا ينبغي عند أحد من العلماء، وهذا ما رجحه القاضي والنووي )) (شرح الزرقاني3/316).
فإن قيل إنه ورد في الحديث قول سهلة : (( و كيف أرضعه و هو رجل كبير ؟ )) نقول هذا وصف نسبي بالنسبة لما يعرف عن الرضاع بأنه عادة لا يكون إلا للصغير.
فإن أبيتم روينا لكم ما رواه ابن سعد في طبقاته عن محمد بن عبد الله ابن أخي الزهري عن أبيه قال كانت سهلة تحلب في مسعط أو إناء قدر رضعته فيشربه سالم في كل يوم حتى مضت خمسة أيام فكان بعد ذلك يدخل عليها وهي حاسر رخصة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسهلة» (الطبقات الكبرى8/271 الإصابة لابن حجر7/716).
ثم ان النص لم يصرح بأن الارضاع كان بملامسة الثدي. وسياق الحديث متعلق بالحرج من الدخول على بيت أبي حذيفة فكيف يرضى بالرضاع المباشر كما فهم هؤلاء؟
أونسي هؤلاء أن النبي حرم المصافحة؟ فكيف يجيز لمس الثدي بينما يحرم لمس اليد لليد؟ 
ولنا تعليق بسيط فلقد جاء في رواية رواية الامام مسلم انه الصحابية ارضعته فهداءت نفس زوجها .. وهنا نتسائل كيف ان زوجها كان يتغير وجهه ويغضب كثيرا من مجرد دخولة عليها بعد ان تكمم تحريم الرضاعه ثم تهدي نفسة عندما ترضعه زوجته بالاسلوب الذي فهمه النصاري ؟؟
ثم اننا نسأل هؤلاء : هل الطفل الذي يشرب الحليب من غير ارتضاعه من الثدي مباشرة يثبت له حكم الرضاعة أم لا؟
والجواب كما عند جمهور العلماء أنه يثبت ، وبالتالي نقول انه إذا كان شرب اللبن بدون مباشرة الثدي يثبت حكم الرضاع للصغير فإنه أولى به للكبير ذلك لأن شرب اللبن بدون مباشرة الثدي يصح أن يكون رضاعاً .
وأخيراً ننقل من كلام العالم النحوي ابن قتيبة الدينوري (ت 276هـ) في توجيهه لحديث سهلة : 
قال ابن قتيبة : 
فأراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم - بمحلها عنده، و ما أحب من ائتلافهما، و نفي الوحشة عنهما - أن يزيل عن أبي حذيفة هذه الكراهة، و يطيب نفسه بدخوله فقال لها "أرضعيه". 
و لم يرد : ضعي ثديك في فيه، كما يفعل بالأطفال. و لكن أراد: احلبي له من لبنك شيئا، ثم ادفعيه إليه ليشربه. ليس يجوز غير هذا، لأنه لا يحل لسالم أن ينظر إلى ثدييها، إلى أن يقع الرضاع، فكيف يبيح له ما لا يحل له و ما لا يؤمن معه من الشهوة؟ ( تأويل مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة ص308-309) 
قلت : كيف لا وربنا جل جلاله يقول في محكم كتابه : (( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ )) (النور : 30) ؟
فالحجة لا تقوم على الخصم بما فهمه خصمه وانما تقوم بنص صريح يكون هو الحجة.
ونذكر النصاري بما جاء فى  الكتاب المقدس :الرب يأمر بالرذيلة و يوقع الناس في الزنا عقاباً لهم !!! : 
سفر صموئيل الثانى [12: 11-12] : رب الأرباب نفسه يسلم أهل بيت نبيه داود عليه السلام للزنى عقاباً له : (( هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أُقِيمُ عَلَيْكَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ، وَآخُذُ نِسَاءَكَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ وَأُعْطِيهِنَّ لِقَرِيبِكَ، فَيَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ نِسَائِكَ فِي عَيْنِ هَذِهِ الشَّمْسِ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ بِالسِّرِّ وَأَنَا أَفْعَلُ هَذَا الأَمْرَ قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ.)) 
سفر عاموس [ 7 : 16 ] : النبي عاموس يقول لأمصيا كاهن بيت إيل : (( أنت تقول لا تتنبأ على اسرائيل . ولا تتكلم عن بيت اسحاق لذلك هكذا يقول الرب : امرأتك تزني في المدينة وبنوك وبناتك يسقطون بالسيف . ))
سفر إرميا [ 8 : 10 ] يقول الرب : (( لِذَلِكَ أُعْطِي نِسَاءَهُمْ لِآخَرِينَ وَحُقُولَهُمْ لِمَالِكِينَ لأَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الصَّغِيرِ إِلَى الْكَبِيرِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مُولَعٌ بِالرِّبْحِ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْكَذِبِ. ))
سفر إشعيا [ 3 : 16 ] : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ : مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ يَتَشَامَخْنَ وَيَمْشِينَ مَمْدُودَاتِ الأَعْنَاقِ وَغَامِزَاتٍ بِعُيُونِهِنَّ وَخَاطِرَاتٍ فِي مَشْيِهِنَّ وَيُخَشْخِشْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ 17يُصْلِعُ السَّيِّدُ هَامَةَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيُعَرِّي الرَّبُّ عَوْرَتَهُنَّ. ))

الرب يُحِثُّ علىاختطاف بنات شيلوه واغتصابهن : سفر القضاة [ 21 : 20 ] : (( واوصوا بني بنيامين قائلين امضوا واكمنوا في الكروم. وانظروا فاذا خرجت بنات شيلوه ليدرن في الرقص فاخرجوا انتم من الكروم واخطفوا لانفسكم كل واحد امرأته من بنات شيلوه واذهبوا الى ارض بنيامين. ))
وفي سفر هوشع [ 1: 2-3] : الرب يأمر هوشع أن يأخذ لنفسه امرأة زنى : ولا تتساءل إذا كان هذا تشجيعاً للزانيات أن يتمادين فى بغائهم ، فإن الرب سينصفهن وسيزوجهن من أنبياء وقضاة ؟ : (( أَوَّّلَ مَا كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ هُوشَعَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «اذْهَبْ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةَ زِنًى وَأَوْلاَدَ زِنًى لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ زَنَتْ زِنًى تَارِكَةً الرَّبَّ!. فَذَهَبَ وَأَخَذَ جُومَرَ بِنْتَ دِبْلاَيِمَ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ ابْناً. )) 

يهوذا جد المسيح يزني بكنته ثامار ( زوجة ابنه ) 
سفر التكوين [ 38 : 15 ] : فرآها يهوذا فحسبها زانية لأنها كانت قد غطت وجهها. فمال إليها على الطريق وقال: هاتي أدخل عليك. لأنه لم يعلم أنها كنته. فقالت : ماذا تعطيني لكي تدخل علي. فقال: إني أرسل جدي معزى من الغنم. فقالت: هل تعطيني رهنا حتى ترسله؟ فقال: ما الرهن الذي أعطيك؟ فقالت: خاتمك وعصاك التي في يدك. فأعطاها ودخل عليها فحبلت منه... وبعد ثلاثة شهور قيل ليهوذا: إن كنتك ثامار قد زنت وها هي الآن حبلى من الزنا 
ثم إنهم يجعلون نسب المسيح جاء من فارص وزارح ، التوأم اللذين حملت بهما ثامار من الزنى !!!
الرب يأمر بالتغزل بثدي المرأة !!سفر الأمثال [ 5 : 18 ] : (( وافرح بامرأة شبابك الظبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزهية ، ليروك ثدياها في كل وقت ! ))
نشيد الأنشاد [ 8 : 8 ] : (( لَنَا أُخْتٌ صَغِيرَةٌ ليس لها ثديان ُ، فَمَاذَا نَصْنَعُ لأُخْتِنَا فِي يَوْمِ خِطْبَتِهَا ؟ ))
والحاصل : أن طائفة كتبت هذا الكلام في كتابها ، لا يصح عقلاً ولا منطقاً أن تتفوه أوتنكر شىء على اتباع الديانات الأخرى .... 


دى او ل حاجة انت سالت فيها  

تانى حاجة اخى ارجو ان تنقل المعلومة صحيحة 



> مفاخذة محمد للبنات


شبهة كشف النبي فخذه أمام أصحابه هو دة الى انت تقصدة ولو كان كلامى غير صحيح اذكر الواقعة الو الحادثة الى بتقول كدة وانا ارد عليها

واليك الرد
حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى ويحيى بن أيوب وقتيبة وابن حجر (قال يحيى بن يحيى: أخبرنا. وقال الآخرون: حدثنا) إسماعيل - يعنون ابن جعفر - عن محمد بن أبي حرملة، عن عطاء وسليمان ابني يسار، وأبي سلمة بن عبدالرحمن؛ أن عائشة قالت:
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مضطجعا في بيتي، كاشفا عن فخذيه. أو ساقيه. فاستأذن أبو بكر فأذن له. وهو على تلك الحال. فتحدث. ثم استأذن عمر فأذن له. وهو كذلك. فتحدث. ثم استأذن عثمان. فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وسوى ثيابه - قال محمد: ولا أقول ذلك في يوم واحد - فدخل فتحدث. فلما خرج قالت عائشة: دخل أبو بكر فلم تهتش له. ولم تباله. ثم دخل عمر فلم تهتش له ولم تباله. ثم دخل عثمان فجلست وسويت ثيابك! فقال "ألا أستحي من رجل تستحي منه الملائكة". صحيح مسلم

الشبهة :- 
يدعى النصارى أن الرسول كان متكئا كاشافا فخذه عندما دخل عليه أبوبكر رضي الله عنه وعمر رضي الله عنه وهذا مما لا يجوز أن يفعله رسول أن يكشف عورته أمام الأشخاص وللرد نقول بعون الله تعالى :-

أولا :- الحديث لم يجزم كون المكشوف هل هو الساقان أم الفخذان و لا يلزم منه الجزم بجواز كشف الفخذ

ثانيا:- لا دليل أن الفخذ من العورة وان قال ذلك شخص فمدى حجته الى أنها من العورات المخففة وليست من العورات المغلظة التي تتمثل في السوءتان. 

ثالثا :- ونعلم ن التشريع لم ياتي في ساعة مثلما جاء في تحريم الخمر على مراحل فكما هو معروف أن التشريع جاء على مدى ثلاث وعشرون سنة و لم يكتمل إلا في آخر أيام النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام إذن من سياق الحديث - نرى بأن الأمر أن ذاك لم يكن عورة في وقتها فلما جاء من تستحي منه الملائكة - عثمان رضي الله عنه - الذي كان كثير الحياء غطي النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام فخذه الشريفة مراعاة لشعور ذو النورين رضوان الله عليه .

رابعا :- ربما لم يدري السائل مع من كان رسول الله يجلس وهذا لضيق حدود الفهم البطئ فالأول كان والد زوجة الرسول السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها وهي المروي عنها الحديث والثاني هو عمر بن الخطاب وهو أيضا والد زوجة الرسول السيدة حفصة رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها والكل يعلم شرعا أن هؤلاء من أهل البيت المعتاد دخولهم في أي وقت فلا حرج في ذلك (يالسفاهة عقول النصارى )

خامسا :- لو كان الكشف غير مباح لكان رسول الله قد سوى ثيابه واعتدل في جلسته منذ لحظة دخول أبوبكر وعمر ولكنه قد اعتدل في جلسته وسوى ثيابه اجلالا لعثمان رضي الله عنه لأنه كان رجل حيي .

سادسا:-اسال ألسائل ونقول له ما هي العورة بالنسبة لمفهومكم أنتم وما هي حدودها على حسب هذا النص الوارد الينا من يوحنا الأصحاح 13 عدد 4 و5 ......... (( قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا. )) ....ياترى ما الذي يفعله رب النصارى وهل ظهرت عورته أمام تلاميذه بعد أن خلع منشفته التي كان متزرا بها بعد أن أخذ يمسح أرجل التلاميذ .......بالمناسبة نذكر النصارى أن من بين الحضور في هذا الأجتماع مريم المجدلية !!!!!! نسأل ونكرر كيف خلع المسيح ثيابه ونشف قدم التلاميذ وبقى عريانا ؟ وهل تلاميذه هم من أهل بيته حتى ينكشف أمامهم وهل مريم المجدلية كذلك ؟!!!!!!!!!

سابعا:-من هو التلميذ الذي كان متكئا في حضن يسوع وكان يسوع يحبه حسب ما ورد الينا من الكتاب المقدس وعلام يدل هذا النص الفاحش الذي يظهر لنا أن يسوع مخنث والعياذ بالله ....انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 13 عدد 23
 ......( وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه، كان يسوع يحبه. ) ومن ذاك الذي كان متكئا على صدر يسووووووووع في العدد 25 من نفس الأصحاح ....( فاتكأ ذاك على صدر يسوع وقال له: يا سيد، من هو؟ )  حشا لله عما تصفون  

ثامنا :-ما هي حدود العورة عندكم في النصوص التالية:- 
- وابتدأ نوح يكون فلاحا وغرس كرما . وشرب من الخمر فسكر وتعرّى داخل خبائه......التكوين اصحاح 9 عدد 20
- ورجع داود ليبارك بيته فخرجت ميكال بنت شاول لاستقبال داود وقالت ما كان اكرم ملك اسرائيل اليوم حيث تكشّف اليوم في اعين إماء عبيده كما يتكشّف احد السفهاء........ صموئيل الثاني اصحاح 6 عدد 20

- في ذلك الوقت تكلم الرب عن يد اشعياء بن آموص قائلا. اذهب وحلّ المسح عن حقويك واخلع حذاءك عن رجليك. ففعل هكذا ومشى معرّى وحافيا.فقال الرب كما مشى عبدي اشعياء معرّى وحافيا ثلاث سنين آية واعجوبة على مصر وعلى كوش......اشعياء اصحاح 20 عدد 3 و4 و5

-فخلع هو ايضا ثيابه وتنبأ هو ايضا امام صموئيل وانطرح عريانا ذلك النهار كله وكل الليل....صموئيل الأول اصحاح 19 عدد 24.

وأخيرا وليس أخرا بعد هذا الرد الشافي الوافي وبعد أن وضحت الرؤى ومدى تعاملكم مع أنبياء الله ورسله هل بقى لهم من شئ تقولة.......نقول لكم اتقوا الله ولا تخوضوا في أعراض الناس بما ليس فيهم واعلموا أن الله سيحاسبكم عن كل ما تتلفظون به من قذف وبهتان في عرض أشرف الخلق بما ليس فيه ونختم بقوله تعالى ( بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فاذا هو زاهق ) فالحق اذا رمى الباطل أصابه في دماغه واصابة الدماغ قاتلة فتاكة تنهي الأمر سريعا 
.
 اما بالنسبة الى الشبهة الثالثة



> وازاى بنت عندها 7 سنين تعلم سيدات الطهارة والحيض والامور النسائية وهى لم تدخل بعد فى مرحلة الدورة الشهرية
> 
> مش دة قمة سخط المراة وانحطاطها فى كلام محمد
> 
> ...





الرد علي شبهات حول زواج النبي من السيدة عائشة
يحاول النصارى أن يثيروا الشبهات في زواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وللرد عليهم وتبيان جهلهم نقول وبالله التوفيق : 

أولاً : نقول لهم : إذا كنتم تعيبون النبي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه تزوج عائشة وهي صغيرة ، فما رأيكم في أنبياء كتابكم المقدس الذي وصفهم بأنهم زناة ومجرمين كداود وحاشاه، وسراق كيعقوب وحاشاه، وعباد أوثان كسليمان وحاشاه الخ ؟! مع ان هذه الخطايا غير مسقطة لنبوتهم كما تؤمنون . . . . ؟! 

أليس من العجيب إنكارهم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زواجه الشرعي من السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها وهم يقبلون من كتابهم المقدس أن الأنبياء يمارسون زنى المحارم كالنبي لوط عليه السلام و يهوذا، و يزنون و يقتلون ليس فقط بدون وجه حق بل للوصول للزنى كقصة النبي داود عليه السلام و زوجة أوريا و أنهم أهل خمر كالنبي نوح و النبي لوط عليهما السلام فوق ذلك كله أنهم عبدة أوثان كالنبي سليمان عليه السلام الذي عبد الأوثان لأجل إرضاء زوجاته الوثنيات. كما في سفر الملوك .

ثانياً : لعل النصارى لا يقرأون لكتابهم ولا يعرفون دينهم جيدا..ولعل القساوسة يخفون الحقائق دائما..ففي الوقت الذي كان يسأل فيه النصارى عن زواج الرسول الكريم من السيده عائشة ويدعون ان الفرق السنى كبير بل كبير جدا في وجهة نظرهم المحدودة...

نجد ان السيدة مريم العذراء حينما كانت متزوجة (او مخطوبة) بشهادة النصارى من يوسف النجار وولدت السيد المسيح.. كان سنها 12 سنة فقط في حين كان يوسف النجار على مشارف التسعين من عمره.. حوالي(89).. يعني أكبر منها بحوالى77سنة.. وهذا الكلام موثق في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية...

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08504a.htm

" a respectable man to espouse Mary, then twelve to fourteen years of age, Joseph, who was at the time ninety years old "

http://www.cin.org/users/james/files/key2mary.htm

" Virgin Mary Delivers jesus Pbuh @ the age of 12 "

ثالثاً : إنّ زواج الرسول (ص) من السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها كان أصلاً باقتراح من خولة بنت حكيم على الرسول (ص) لتوكيد الصلة مع أحبّ الناس إليه سيدنا أبي بكر الصدّيق ، لتربطهما أيضاً برباط المصاهرة الوثيق.

رابعاً : أنّ السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت قبل ذلك مخطوبة لجبير بن المطعم بن عدي، فهي ناضجة من حيث الأنوثة مكتملة بدليل خطبتها قبل حديث خولة.

خامساً : أنّ قريش التي كانت تتربّص بالرسول (ص) الدوائر لتأليب الناس عليه من فجوة أو هفوة أو زلّة، لم تُدهش حين أُعلن نبأ المصاهرة بين أعزّ صاحبين وأوفى صديقين، بل استقبلته كما تستقبل أيّ أمر طبيعي.

سادساً : أنّ السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها لم تكن أول صبيّة تُزفّ في تلك البيئة إلى رجل في سنّ أبيها، ولن تكون كذلك أُخراهنّ. لقد تزوّج عبد المطلب الشيخ من هالة بنت عمّ آمنة في اليوم الذي تزوّج فيه عبد الله أصغر أبنائه من صبيّة هي في سنّ هالة وهي آمنة بنت وهب. ثمّ لقد تزوّج سيدنا عمر بن الخطّاب من بنت سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرّم الله وجهه وهو في سنّ جدّها، كما أنّ سيدنا عمر بن الخطّاب يعرض بنته الشابة حفصة على سيدنا أبي بكر الصدّيق وبينهما من فارق السنّ مثل الذي بين الرسول (ص) وعائشة رضي الله عنها. ولكنّ نفراً من المستشرقين يأتون بعد أكثر من ألف وأربعمئة عام من ذلك الزواج فيهدرون فروق العصر والإقليم، ويطيلون القول فيما وصفوه بأنّه الجمع الغريب بين الكهل والطفولة ويقيسون بعين الهوى زواجاً عُقد في مكّة قبل الهجرة بما يحدث اليوم في بلاد الغرب حيث لا تتزوّج الفتاة عادة قبل سنّ الخامسة والعشرين. ويجب الانتباه إلى أنّ نضوج الفتاة في المناطق الحارّة مبكّر جداً وهو في سنّ الثامنة عادة، وتتأخّر الفتاة في المناطق الباردة إلى سنّ الواحد والعشرين كما يحدث ذلك في بعض البلاد الباردة. وأياً ما يكون الأمر فإنّه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يتزوّج السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها من أجل المتعة، وهو الذي بلغ الخامسة والخمسين من عمره، وإنّما كان ذلك لتوكيد الصلة مع أحبّ الرجال إليه عن طريق المصاهرة، خاصّة بعد أن تحمّل أعباء الرسالة وأصبحت حملاً ثقيلاً على كاهله، فليس هناك مجال للتفكير بهذا الشأن، ولو كان عليه الصلاة والسلام همّه النساء والاستمتاع بهنّ لكان فعل ذلك أيّام كان شاباً حيث لا أعباء رسالة ولا أثقالها ولا شيخوخة، بل عنفوان الشباب وشهوته الكامنة. غير أنّنا عندما ننظر في حياته في سنّ الشباب نجد أنّه كان عازفاً عن هذا كلّه، حتّى إنّه رضي بالزواج من السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها الطاعنة في سنّ الأربعين وهو ابن الخامسة والعشرين. ثمّ لو كان عنده هوس بالنساء لما رضي بهذا عمراً طويلاً حتّى تُوفّيت زوجته خديجة رضي الله عنها دون أن يتزوّج عليها. ولو كان زواجه منها فلتة فهذه خديجة رضي الله عنها توفّاها الله، فبمن تزوّج بعدها؟ لقد تزوّج بعدها بسودة بنت زمعة العامرية جبراً لخاطرها وأنساً لوحشتها بعد وفاة زوجها وهي في سنّ كبير، وليس بها ما يرغّب الرجال والخطّاب. هذا يدلّ على أنّ الرسول (ص) كان عنده أهداف من الزواج إنسانية وتشريعية وإسلامية ونحو ذلك. ومنها أنّه عندما عرضت عليه خولة بنت حكيم الزواج من عائشة فكّر الرسول (ص) أيرفض بنت أبي بكر وتأبى عليه ذلك صحبة طويلة مخلصة ومكانة أبي بكر عند الرسول e التي لم يظفر بمثلها سواه. ولمّا جاءت عائشة رضي الله عنها إلى دار الرسول (ص) فسحت لها سودة المكان الأول في البيت وسهرت على راحتها إلى أن توفّاها الله وهي على طاعة الله وعبادته، وبقيت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها بعدها زوجة وفيّة للرسول (ص) تفقّهت عليه حتّى أصبحت من أهل العلم والمعرفة بالأحكام الشرعية. وما كان حبّ الرسول (ص) للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها إلاّ امتداداً طبيعياً لحبّه لأبيها رضي الله عنهما. ولقد سُئل عليه الصلاة والسلام: من أحبّ الناس إليك؟ قال: (عائشة) قيل: فمن الرجال؟ قال: (أبوها). هذه هي السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها الزوجة الأثيرة عند الرسول (ص) وأحبّ الناس إليه. لم يكن زواجه منها لمجرّد الشهوة ولم تكن دوافع الزواج بها المتعة الزوجية بقدر ما كانت غاية ذلك تكريم أبي بكر وإيثاره وإدناؤه إليه وإنزال إبنته أكرم المنازل في بيت النبوّة .. والحمد لله ربّ العالمين. 

سيرة السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها زوجة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لفضيلة الأستاذ محمد راتب النابلسي .

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد ، الصادق الوعد الأمين ، اللهم لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا ، إنك أنت العليم الحكيم ، اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا ، وانفعنا بما علمتنا ، وزدنا علما ، وأرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه ، وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه ، واجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ، وأدخلنا برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين .

أيها الإخوة الكرام ... مع الدرس الحادي عشر من دروس سير الصحابيِّات الجليلات رضوان الله تعالى عليهن أجمعين ، ومع أمهات المؤمنين ، زوجات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ، ومع الزوجة الثالثة السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكرٍ رضي الله عنهما.

أيها الإخوة الكرام ... قد يسأل أحدكم : هذا الفارق الكبير في السن بين السيدة عائشة وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ؟ كيف تزوَّج النبي امرأةً في سن أمه ؟ ثم كيف تزوج امرأةً في سن ابنته ؟ الأمور التي لا يدلي الشرع فيها بحكمٍ ترجع إلى الأعراف .

فأنت إذا قلت : أنا أكلت اللحم . ماذا تقصد ؟ لحم الضأن أو لحم البقر ، لأنك إذا أكلت سمكاً تقول : أكلت سمكاً . فإذا إنسان حلف بالطلاق ألّا يأكل لحماً ، فهل بإمكانه أن يأكمل سمكاً؟ نعم بإمكانه ، مع أن السمك لحم ، لكن العرف هو أن اللحم هو لحم الضأن أو البقر والسمك شيءٌ آخر ، ففي الموضوعات التي لم يكن هناك حكمٌ شرعي يعود الأمر إلى العرف.

وهذا موضوع طويل في أصول الفقه ، بابٌ كبير ، فأحد المصادر التشريعية العرف فهو الذي يحكم القضايا التي ليس فيها حكمٌ شرعي .

لو أن في زواج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلَّم من السيدة عائشة ، أيُّ مأخذٍ في أعراف العرب وقتها لأُخِذ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم هذا الزواج ، بل إن البيئة وقتها تسمح بأن تأخذ امرأةً في سن أمك ، وتسمح بأن تأخذ امرأةً في سن ابنتك ؛ ولكن السيدة عائشة لها دور كبير جداً في موضوع الفقه ..

فقال بعض العلماء : " إن ربع الأحكام الشرعيَّة عُلِم منها " . إن ربع الأحكام الشرعية التي عرفناها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم إنما عُرِفَت من أحاديث روتها السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ، فامرأة النبي ، زوجة النبي ، أم المؤمنين لها دورٌ خطيرٌ جداً في الدعوة ؛ لأنها يمكن أن تختص بالنساء ، تعلمون أن النساء يسألن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عن موضوعاتٍ تخصُّ حالَهن ، وأفضل إنسانة تعبِّر عن الأحكام الشرعية المتعلِّقة بالمرأة زوجة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ، إذاً لها دورٌ في الدعوة .

ويقول العلماء أيضاً : " ما رأوا أحداً أعلم بمعاني القرآن وأحكام الحلال والحرام من السيدة عائشة ، وما رأى العلماء أحداً أعلم بالفرائض والطب والشعر والنسب من السيدة عائشة " . مع أنها صغيرة إلا أنها كانت شيئاً نادراً في الذكاء ، وشيئاً نادراً في الحفظ ، وشيئاً نادراً في الوفاء للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .

إذاً فليعلم القارئ حقاً ويطمئن أن زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم قد اختارهنّ الله جلَّ جلاله له ، لما سيكون لهن من دورٍ في الدعوة مستقبلاً .

فهذا الذي يفكر أن النبي تزوج زوجةً في سن ابنته ، أو امرأةً في سن أمه ، هذا لا يعرف من هو النبي ، فالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بقي مع السيدة خديجة وهي في سن أمه ربع قرنٍ ، وكان بإمكانه أن يتزوَّج أجمل فتيات مكة ، فهو بعيدٌ جداً عن هذا الذي يفكِّر فيه أعداء الإسلام .


> وكمان لما الواحد عاوز يستنكح مراتة
> وهى مش عاوزة
> 
> يقوم مديها جوز شلاليط ويستنكها بالقوة وتكون كالكبة والحمارة والملايكة يلعنوها لو رفضت استنكاح زوجها وقت ما هى عايزة
> ...



الحمد لله

بلغت المرأة في الإسلام مكانة عالية , لم تبلغها ملة ماضية , ولم تدركها أمة تالية , إذ إن تكريم الإسلام للإنسان تشترك فيه المرأة و الرجل على حد سواء , فهم أمام أحكام الله في هذه الدنيا سواء, كما أنهم أمام ثوابه وجزاءه في الدار الآخرة سواء , 
قال تعالى : ( ولقد كرمنا بني آدم ) سورة الإسراء /70 , 
وقال عز من قائل : ( للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون وللنساء نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون ) سورة النساء/7, 
وقال جل ثناؤه ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) سورة البقرة / 228, 
وقال سبحانه : ( والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض ) سورة التوبة /71 , 
وقال تعالى ( وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً إمَّا يبلُغنَّ عندك الكبر أحدهما أوكلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريماً - واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رًّب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً ) سورة الإسراء / 23 ,24 .
وقال تعالى : ( فاستجاب لهم ربهم أنّي لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى ) سورة آل عمران / 195, 
وقال جل ثناؤه : ( من عمل صالحاً من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحييه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون ) سورة النحل /97 , 
وقال عز من قائل : ( ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون نقيراً ) سورة النساء/124 .

وهذا التكريم الذي حظيت به المرأة في الإسلام لا يوجد له مثيل في أي ديانة أو ملة أو قانون 

فقد أقرت الحضارة الرومانية أن تكون المرأة رقيقاً تابعاً للرجل , ولا حقوق لها على الإطلاق , واجتمع في روما مجمع كبير وبحث في شؤون المرأة فقرر أنها كائن لا نفْس له , وأنها لهذا لن ترث الحياة الأخروية , وأنها رجس .
وكانت المرأة في أثينا تعد من سقط المتاع , فكانت تباع وتشترى , وكانت تعد رجساً من عمل الشيطان .

وقررت شرائع الهند القديمة : أن الوباء والموت والجحيم وسم الأفاعي والنار خير من المرأة , وكان حقها في الحياة ينتهي بانتهاء أجل زوجها - الذي هو سيدها - فإذا رأت جثمانه يحرق ألقت بنفسها في نيرانه , وإلا حاقت عليها اللعنة .

أما المرأة في اليهودية فقد جاء الحكم عليها في العهد القديم ما يلي :
( درت أنا وقلبي لأعلم ولأبحث ولأطلب حكمة وعقلاً , ولأعرف الشر أنه جهالة , والحماقة أنها جنون ؛ فوجدت أمرّاً من الموت : المرأة التي هي شباك , وقلبها شراك , ويدها قيود ) سفر الجامعة , الإصحاح 7 : 25 , 26 , 
ومن المعلوم أن العهد القديم يقدسه ويؤمن به اليهود والنصارى .

تلك هي المرأة في العصور القديمة , أما حالها في العصور الوسطى والحديثة فتوضحها الوقائع التالية :

شرح الكاتب الدانمركي wieth kordsten اتجاه الكنيسة الكالوثوليكية نحو المرأة بقوله : 
( خلال العصور الوسطى كانت العناية بالمرأة الأوربية محدوداً جداً تبعاً لاتجاه المذهب الكاثوليكي الذي كان يعد المرأة مخلوقاً في المرتبة الثانية ) , 

وفي فرنسا عقد اجتماع عام 586 م يبحث شأن المرأة وما إذا كانت تعد إنساناً أو لا تعد إنساناً ؟ 
وبعد النقاش : قرر المجتمعون أن المرأة إنسان , ولكنها مخلوقة لخدمة الرجل .

وقد نصت المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائتين من القانون الفرنسي على ما يلي : 
( المرأة المتزوجة - حتى لو كان زواجها قائماً على أساس الفصل بين ملكيتها وملكية زوجها - لا يجوز لها أن تهب , ولا أن تنقل ملكيتها ولا أن ترهن , ولا أن تملك بعوض أو بغير عوض بدون اشتراك زوجها في العقد أو موافقته عليه موافقة كتابية ) .

وفي إنجلترا حرّم هنري الثامن على المرأة الإنجليزية قراءة الكتاب المقدس وظلت النساء حتى عام 1850 م غير معدودات من المواطنين , وظللن حتى عام 1882 م ليس لهن حقوق شخصية , سلسلة مقارنة الأديان , تأليف د . أحمد شلبي , ج3 , ص: 210 - 213 .

أما المرأة المعاصرة في أوروبا وأمريكا وغيرها من البلاد الصناعية فهي مخلوق مبتذل مستهلك في الأغراض التجارية , إذ هي جزء من الحملات الإعلانية الدعائية , بل وصل بها الحال إلى أن تجرد ملابسها لتعرض عليها السلع في واجهات الحملات التجارية وأبيح جسدها و عرضها بموجب أنظمة قررها الرجال لتكون مجرد متعة لهم في كل مكان.

وهي محل العناية ما دامت قادرة على العطاء والبذل من يدها أو فكرها أو جسدها , فإذا كبرت وفقدت مقومات العطاء تخلى عنها المجتمع بأفراده ومؤسساته , وعاشت وحيدة في بيتها أو في المصحات النفسية .

قارن هذا - ولا سواء - بما جاء في القرآن الكريم من :
قوله تعالى : ( المؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض ) سورة التوبة/71 , 
وقوله جل ثناؤه : ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) سورة البقرة / 228 . 
وقوله عز وجل : ( وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً إمَّا يبلُغنَّ عندك الكبر أحدهما أوكلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريماً - واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رًّب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً ) سورة الإسراء / 23, 24 .

وحينما كرمها ربها هذا التكريم أوضح للبشرية قاطبة بأنه خلقها لتكون أماً وزوجة وبنتاً وأختاً , وشرع لذلك شرائع خاصة تخص المرأة دون الرجل .
من كتاب الإسلام أصوله ومبادؤه تأليف : د محمد بن عبد الله بن صالح السحيم. (www.islam-qa.com)
مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس اضغط هنا 

شبهات النصارى حول وضع المرأة في شرائع المجتمع المسلم.

و يلمز النصارى وضع المرأة في المجتمع المسلم، و يرون في بعض شرائعه انتقاصاً لها ، و من ذلك تعدد الزوجات حيث يقول القس شروش:
" يسوع أعلن أن الذي خلقهم من البدء خلقهم رجلاً و امرأة ، و لو أراد الله الرجل أن تكون له أربع زوجات لخلق من البدء أكثر من حواء " .
و يقول القس سويجارت مفاخراً بتشريع الكنيسة في قصر الزواج على واحدة : 
" المسيحية تسمح لنا بواحدة فقط ، و لذلك ارتضي أفضلهن من أول قذيفة " .

و تقول منظمة الآباء البيض في رسالتها لرابطة العالم الإسلامي و هي تعتب القول بتفوق الرجال على النساء فتقول :
" لماذا يقبل تفوق جنس على آخر؟ و هو مانراه من خلال النقاط التالية:
1- قبول تعدد الزوجات مع تحريم تعدد الأزواج.
2- إمكانية هجر الرجل لزوجته دون أن يقدم تبريراً لعمله (يقصد الطلاق).
3- الأب حق الوصاية أو الولاية على الأبناء دائماً و إن كان الأطفال في حضانة الأم…
4- بالنسبة للمواريث نجد أن نصيب المرأة و في أغلب الأحيان هو أقل من نصف حصة الرجل " ( ) 

ويمضي القس أنيس شروش في عرضه لما يراه مثالب ارتكبها الإسلام بحق المرأة فيقول:
"بإمكان الرجل المسلم أن يطلق زوجته دون أن يعطي لذلك سبباً واحداً و من غير إشعار ، فالزوج له السلطة المطلقة الفورية في الطلاق غير القابلة للنقاش ، و يمكنه أن يعلن أمام زوجته أنه يطلقها ثلاث مرات ، فترحل ، ليس هناك امتيازات و لا ترابط شعوري " ، 
ثم يعرض فيذكر آية القوامة و ما تضمنته من جواز ضرب الناشز ، ثم آية توريث الذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، ثم يقول:
" على العكس من ذلك فإن الرب يوصي المسيحيين بحب الزوج للزوجة مثلما أحب المسيح الكنيسة " .( )

و في الإجابة عن هذه الشبهات أوضح المسلمون موقف الإسلام المكرم للمرأة ، و بينوا ما تعرضت له من انتقاص على يد الجاهليات المختلفة و منها النصرانية المحرفة ، فالوثنيات القديمة العربية و اليونانية و سواها ظلمت المرأة ظلماً كبيراً ، فقد جعلت منها سلعة تباع كسائر المتاع ، و تورث أيضاً إذا مات زوجها كسائر متاع بيتها ، و حرمتها الجاهلية الوثنية من حق الحياة بوأدها طفلة أو تقديمها قرباناً للآلهة إلى غير ذلك من الصور المستبشعة .( )

المرأة في النصرانية

أما في النصرانية و المجتمع النصراني فكانت الإساءة للمرأة أكبر حيث أكدت النصوص التوراتية على بعض التشريعات التي تحط من قدر المرأة و من ذلك أن النصوص تقر بيعها ، 
فقد جاء في سفر الخروج " و إذا باع رجل ابنته أمةً لا تخرج كما يخرج العبيد" (الخروج 21/7) ، 
و في أيام القضاة اشترى بوعز جميع أملاك أليمالك و مالكليون و محلون ،و من ضمن ما اشتراه راعوث المؤابية امرأة محلون (انظر راعوث 4/9-10) ، 
و تقو ل التوراة أيضاً 
" فوجدت أمرّ من الموت : المرأة التي هي شباك ، و قلبها أشراك ، و يداها قيود ، الصالح قدام الله ينجو منها. أما الخاطئ فيؤخذ بها…رجلاً واحداً بين ألف وجدت ، أما امرأة فبين كل أولئك لم أجد " ( الجامعة 7/26-28 ).
و يقرن سفر اللاويين المطلقة و الأرملة بالزانية ، فيعتبرهن دناياً يحرم على الكاهن الزواج منهن(انظر اللاويين 21/10-15) 
كما يفرض السفر أحكاماً غاية في القسوة على المرأة حال حيضتها حتى أن مجرد مسها ينجس الماس إلى المساء كما ينجس كل من مس فراشها أو شيئاً من متاعها ( انظر اللاويين 15/19-32 ).
و في النصرانية يحمل بولس المرأة خطيئة آدم ، ثم يحتقر المرأة تبعاً لذلك فيقول :
" لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع ، و لكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم ، و لا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت، لأن المرأة أغويت ، فحصلت في التعدي " 
(تيموثاوس(1) 2/11-14) ، 
و يقول مؤكداً ما يكنه من ازدراء للمرأة 
"الرجل ليس من المرأة ، بل المرأة من الرجل ، ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة ، بل المرأة أجل الرجل " (كورنثوس(1) 11/8-9) .( )

و منذ ألبس بولس المرأة خطيئة الأبوين ، والفكر النصراني يضطهد المرأة و يعتبرها باباً للشيطان ، و يرها مسئولة عن انحلال الأخلاق و تردي المجتمعات البشرية ، و من ذلك يقول القديس ترتليان (ق3) : 
" إنها مدخل الشيطان إلى نفس الإنسان ، ناقضة لنواميس الله ، مشوهة لصورة الله (الرجل) "، 
و يقول أيضاً بعد حديثه عن دور حواء في الخطيئة الأولى:
" ألستن تعلمن أن كل واحدة منكن هي حواء ؟!…أنتن المدخل الذي يلجه الشيطان..لقد دمرتن بمثل هذه السهولة الرجل صورةَ الله " .

و يقول القديس سوستام عن المرأة : 
" إنها شر لا بد منه ، و آفة مرغوب فيها ، و خطر على الأسرة و البيت ، و محبوبة فتاكة ، و مصيبة مطلية مموهة "، 
و يقول القديس جيروم (ق5) في نصيحته لامرأة طلبت منه النصح : 
" المرأة إذن هي ألد أعداء الرجل ، فهي المومس التي تغوي الرجل إلى هلاكه الأبدي ، لأنها حواء ، لأنها مثيرة جنسياً ".
و يتساءل القديس أوغسطين (ق 5) لماذا خلق الله النساء ؟. ثم يقول 
" إذا كان ما احتاجه آدم هو العشرة الطبية، فلقد كان من الأفضل كثيراً أن يتم تدبير ذلك برجلين يعيشان كصديقين بدلاً من رجل و امرأة "، 
ثم تبين له أن العلة من خلقها هي فقط إنجاب الأولاد ، و منه استوحى لوثر فقال: 
" إذا تعبت النساء أو حتى ماتت فكل ذلك لا يهم ، دعهن يمتن في عملية الولادة ، فلقد خلقن من أجل ذلك ".

و عقدت الكنيسة مؤتمرات غريبة لبحث أمر هذا الكائن ( المرأة ) ، ففي القرن الخامس عقد مؤتمر ماكون للنظر هل للمرأة روح أم لا ؟ 
و قرر المؤتمر خلو المرأة عن الروح الناجية . 
و قال القديس جيروم: " المرأة عندما تكون صالحة تكون رجلاً ".
أي شذت عن مثيلاتها الإناث فكانت مثل الرجال .

و في عام 586م عقد مؤتمر لبحث إنسانية المرأة ، ثم قرر المؤتمر بأغلبية صوت واحد بأن المرأة إنسان خلق لخدمة الرجل . 
و بعد ظهور البروتستانت في القرن السادس عشر عقد اللوثريون مؤتمراً في وتنبرج لبحث إنسانية المرأة .( )

و قد انعكست هذه الصورة القاتمة للمرأة على القوانين المدنية و التي كانت تفرض غير بعيد عن رأي القسس و الأساقفة ، فقد بقيت المرأة في القانون الإنجليزي تباع من زوجها لآخر بست بنسات ، و استمر هذا القانون سارياً حتى عام 1805م ، فيما اعتبر قانون الثورة الفرنسية المرأة قاصراً كالصبي و المجنون ، و استمر ذلك حتى عام 1938م .

و كان قمة الاضطهاد الذي تعرضت له المرأة في ظل سيطرة الكنيسة في القرن السادس عشر و السابع عشر حيث انعكست الصورة السوداوية التي تنظر بها الكنيسة إلى المرأة بظهور فكرة اجتاحت أوربا و هي وجود نساء متشيطنات أي تلبسهن روح شيطانية، فهن يعادين الله ، و يعادين المجتمع ، 

تقول كارن ارمسترنج في كتابها " إنجيل المرأة " : 
" لقد كان تعقب المتشيطنات بدعة مسيحية ، و كان ينظر إليها على أنها واحدة من أخطر أنواع الهرطقات…و من الصعب الآن معرفة عدد النساء اللائي قتلن خلال الجنون الذي استمر مائتي عام ، و إن كان بعض العلماء يؤكد أنه مات في موجات تعقب المتشيطنات بقدر ما مات في جميع الحروب الأوربية حتى عام 1914م…يبدو أن الأعداد كانت كبيرة بدرجة مفزعة " .( )

إذن كان هذا هو موقف النصرانية من المرأة ، و هو صورة قاتمة مغايرة كل المغايرة لصورة المرأة في المجتمع المسلم.
يتبع وانتظر المزيد الفرق بين المراءة فى الاسلام والنصرانية​


----------



## hazoma (16 فبراير 2007)

هل من مناظر​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع جميل الله قادر على كل شىء وقادر انه ياخد  لنا حقنا  :yaka:


----------



## jesus mon pere (22 فبراير 2007)

الكتب _دى اسمها الكتب الصفراء واعتقد ان الكاتب ايضا عينه صفرا
وفيه مثل شعبى بيقول العين ما تحبش اللى احسن منها
والبابا فوق مستوى الناس دى 
                                وربنا ينفعنا بصلواته_


----------



## mamdooh (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اهانة البابا شنوده على عينك يا تاجر*

اولا لم اقراء الكتاب المذكـــــــــــــور

لكن شكله كده والله واعلم انه كلم واحد هليب ( نصاب ) يعمل عنوان مثيرا   للاخواه اللى عقلهم مثل عقل الذبابه الميته --- ويبعله كام الف نسخه ويكسب من الهوا    ----    لكن هو ميعرفش ان الكاذب هو ابن الشيطان    --- والاكتر من كده   ان الحمقى ان يجلس فوق كرسى الحكماء ويدلى بحكمته اللى عبط
وكانه دكتور بيتكلم فى اعماق الطب وهو عربجى ( مع احترامى الشديد للعربجيه )( وعدم احترامى الشديد للمؤلف ) ميعرفش غير كلمتين بيستخدمهم فى شغله   ( شيى   --- حــــــــــا - يـــــــــــــس )وطبعا هو قد افتى بما لا يدركه عقله  ---  والاسواء من كــــده انه يوجد من هو اعبط منه يصدق كل ما يقراء  ( ده لو كان بيعرف يقراء   )   او كل ما يسمع   ---- وطبعا مصرنا الحبيبه المحروسه منار العرب   --- ارض خصبه لكل خبيث يتكلم ويكتب ويفترى ---- اليس كان من الواجب ان يراجع الكتاب على الاقل واحد  بيفهم   ( الفرق بين الراهب والكاهن )  وان يستشير احد من اى كنسيه حتى يدرك او يفهم او يعرف حتى الفروق بين الاشياء حتى اذا تكلم لا يكون مثل الجاهل  ----  وبعدين يا اخى لما تحب تكتب اكتب حاجه مفيده   ايه الهبل ده  تكتب عن حاجه انت مبتفهمش فيه   --- خلاص البلوى اللى عندكو الاول وبعدين اتكلم   --- روح انتقاد نفسك الاول وبعدين انتقاد الاخيرين ----- وعلى المثل    (((((  الاعمى مش اعمى نظر  -- الاعمى اعمى قلب ))))))  واعتقد انه ذو قلب بالغ الســـــــــواد  --- وانه ارهابى لا يزرع قنبله   ويفجره   --- بل يضع قنابل على قارعة الطريق ليأخذها ارهابى اخر ويقتل به ابرياء   والله يرحمنا


----------



## man4truth (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اهانة البابا شنوده على عينك يا تاجر*

بزمتك يا حازوما انت مصدق الأعذار اللى انت بتقولها
دى ميصدقهاش طفل​


----------



## تونى تون (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اهانة البابا شنوده على عينك يا تاجر*

يا جماعه الى انتو مش فهمينه ان الناس ديه بدولر على شهره  ومفيش حاجه هتخليهم يتشهرو غير الاهانه فينا وفى دنا   بالظبط زى ابليس بيوصل لعقول الناس وبيمتلكها بالاشياء الى يحبوها وتشدهم قوى وده ابن ابليس واكيد هوه مذكرله كويس      يا جماعه ايه بيغيظ ابليس؟ اكيد الرجل البار 
شكراا جدا  عضوتنا الجميله(ميريا) على معلوماتك​​


----------

